# A few spoons and deceivers



## bones72 (Oct 29, 2019)

Been tying up the spoons for awhile now. Just did the deceivers this morning. Need to get a descent saltwater neck the strung hackle just aint there for me.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Those will fish!


----------



## bones72 (Oct 29, 2019)

I hope they will if I can ever make it down that way.


----------



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

I' not a spoon guy, but the decievers look great.


----------



## bones72 (Oct 29, 2019)

Thanks Dave, those are on 2/0 hooks what size do you recommend for reds and specks?


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Your deceivers make me want to get into tying deceivers. Looks like 4 hackle feathers for the tail and thereâ€™s the deer tail hair and some peacock herl. What else are you doing on them? Do you have a link to a particular recipe? Or a basic SBS? 

Iâ€™ve barely ever fished deceivers and that was years ago when I first started, store bought ones. I fished in so many very shallow, shell infested areas that I turned to patterns that rode hook point up, like redfish crack and later, the borski slider. 

When I wanted a baitfish, I usually went with the Steve Farrar Blend Baitfish, but Iâ€™m now digging on some of the more natural fibers and feathers baitfish like the Gartside Soft Hackle Streamer and the ones using the Icelandic Sheep hair.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

For the neck, some pre fab dubbing or use a dubbing loop and your fiber of choice. A dubbing loop and the guard hair from brushing out craft fur or cutting the rabbit fur from the skin strip and using it in the dubbing loop. Takes some practice and Iâ€™m not real good at it, yet. Iâ€™ve been spinning deer hair and making a mesh of my fly tying bench :biggrin:


----------



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

I tie most of my Redfish, trout flies on size 2 and 4. I like to end up with a fly in the 2 to 3 inch range. The B 10 stingers are my favorite hook.
Those deceivers should be great in the surf for trout and others.They would be great for Tarpon.
I like an inverted hook for the shallow flats, they hangup less. I also like my flies to be weighted. Redfish feed near the bottom and you need to get the fly down to them so they can see it.


----------



## bones72 (Oct 29, 2019)

I have a ton of flies weighted in so many ways from the lightest of bead chain to the large sized dumb bells. I saw some deceivers some one else had tied and wanted to my hand into tying some. Being weightless they have a neutral buoyancy and remembered some larger ones I had tied in Colorado being great on pike in the shallows. I could run them in about a foot of water without snagging up to badly. 


These are just a basic recipe. A little flashabou then four saddle hackles tied with the natural curve facing out. Ty the hackles in about three to four hook eye lengths from the eye. You can add a little dubbing or wrap some flashabou around the shank. I did on some and others I didn't. I find it can add a little "glow" to the fly even if completely covered by other materials. Tie in bucktail top and bottom allow the top bucktail to "spin" a little to meet the bottom. I use the stiffer hair near the top of the tail. If softer hair is used it lays flatter to the shank. On some I added some crystal flash in the wing. I added the flash in after laying down some bucktail so it would be visible in the wing; if you add it in first it seems to just lay against the shank. From here you can add tow to four pieces of peacock herl for a topper and also add something for gills; I used some red crystal flash for some. Build a thread head add eyes and put them under several coats of Sally Hansen's. I found Sally's to be much better than epoxy or UV resins for protecting the head from the teeth on the pike; I'd imagine the teeth on saltwater critters to be similar.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks, I looked at this YouTube of tying the leftyâ€™s deceiver. 
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCIdIkp_uBiYEw-Pb4-BDBjw

I generally donâ€™t like any flash outside the body structure of the fly, so I might change that from the video version. I donâ€™t like those 34007 SS hooks very much either. I might go eyeless too, just as Iâ€™ve seen extra resin to protect eyes sometimes cause the fly balance to change. Maybe do some with eyes and others without or just use a 2d eye.

Donâ€™t probably need another baitfish, but itâ€™s fun to have some options.


----------



## bones72 (Oct 29, 2019)

On the eyes, though the ones I just did have them, I don't like the 3D eyes preferring to use just the plain old "sticker type". The stickers don't unbalance anything or cause a jigging action, tow very light coats of Sally's is all that is needed on them.


----------

